# What features do you guys want most in the next installment?



## erikaeliseh (May 31, 2015)

There is no official statement on when it could be, but what are some features you would most look forward to in a new AC installment? Personally, what i think would be cool is to be able to wade in your river and pond, and possibly even naturally-ocurring lily pads that grow in your river/pond, that could look so pretty. And new shops on mainstreet, possibly even new villagers.


----------



## charmi (May 31, 2015)

Backpacks possibly, or different hair options ; v ;


----------



## spCrossing (May 31, 2015)

A lot of things really.

But they gotta keep the whole customizing your house system from Happy Home Designer, it makes putting furniture in your house less of a chore than it was before.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

yes, id love to be able to have longer hair! and i agree, furniture can be so annoying to place :/


----------



## BlogDog123 (Jun 2, 2015)

All I want is a bigger town area and a faster mode of transportation around it. Maybe like a scooter or something?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jun 2, 2015)

i want a differnt position for the camera so it isnt so far above you and you see how big things really are like the trees and buildings (like in the mario kart ac course), and id also like for them to get rid of the rolling world xD


----------



## Ryuga (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd be interested in having the option to join somebodies town online! It'd be cool to develop a town with somebody, but able to do it whenever (obviously they'd have to invite you!). Or possibly join a nation or something of the sort? I'm just interested in more influenced multiplayer. Yes New Leaf has online multiplayer, although it's a bit harder to access to be honest. Open your gates, do this, do that. Why not just make it completely online? Make it over servers with the option to go offline? So it'd be quicker, it'd have more options, more compatibility (support WiiU and whatever Nintendo will have by then).


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd like an online trading shop where people can put their items up for sale / trade and other people can buy them. It would be easier than trying to arrange trades on these forums all the time.


----------



## momoi (Jun 3, 2015)

i want different hair options as well as more customization options.. like i think instead of tanning people should be able to pick the skin colour off the bat! and also face options, and original hair colours maybe. 

also i want different kinds of villagers, more villagers, and bigger towns.. also, i agree with improved multiplayer + more multiplayer/online options and ways of interaction. also more influence as mayor! like having housing applications for villagers so you can pre-screen people to move in and/or getting to pick where they live (they could lead you around and ask to move somewhere and then you can decline or accept like in the beginning how nook does to the user). but overall i do like the changes they made between ww and new leaf!


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 3, 2015)

I've always had the same idea as Ryuga, I'd love to be able to share a town with someone. But of course, it would be quite complicated. It's still be cool though.

I'm just hoping for a larger town to be honest. And a little more say in where buildings and PWPs go around town. The limitations seem a little restricting to me.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd like things that are practical, yet plausible at the same time. I see how the backpack could work (and think it's a good idea), but I just don't think it really fits in an AC game. They may as well just give you extra storage space in your pockets and ditch the idea for the backpack. It'd just make the character too bulky. And then things like the ability to cook, grow vegetables etc... No thanks. That's too similar to The Sims (though I would like to see red turnips return).

Something I had wanted in CF - which was possible with the weather channel - was the possibility to sync the two, so the game would mimic the weather that was forecast in your area that day. Though looking back, I can see how impractical that really is, as it would suck for people who lived in remote areas where it never rained/snowed, and would probably be a horrible idea.

As for ideas that I could see being in the game, or at least have a decent chance... I wouldn't mind seeing the addition of creating custom skirts (possibly socks), which I think is a given anyway. The ability to rotate Public Works Projects would be nice, but I didn't really care about them that much in New Leaf (maybe that was because of what I explain the last paragraph), so if you can, cool, if not, also cool. Bronze tools would be nice, too, considering we already have gold and silver, but I doubt they'd happen so... I'd also like to see levelled towns make a return, like in City Folk. I really disliked having a flat town in New Leaf, though I can see why they did that, due to the elevation between the land and beach, another level would've made the town seem like a mountainous region, instead of a remote area or whatever. And as previously mentioned, the home design feature from Happy Home Designer is inevitably going to make an appearance in this game, and I'd be shocked if it didn't.

As for actual _features_ and not just additions to pre-existing features... I wouldn't mind seeing the island get a revamp, with more things to actually do there. Something I speculated in New Leaf, before diving creatures were actually confirmed (as in, the trailer where you just saw a player dive, but you never see what they get), I wanted it to be a treasure chest of some sort, which you would give to Pascal, who lived on the island, and he'd give you a part of a new sunken treasure kind of item set, which could only be obtained this way - similar to the pirate set from the scallop. Of course, the scallop would still work the same way too, except it would give you the old pirate set. Mining is something people have wanted for a while, and I'm still curious as to what that cave was for on the prototype map for New Leaf, and if it really was a feature that got scrapped, and will make an appearance in the next game. Whether it was mining, or a new area to fish in, or something entirely different, I'd love to see caves make an appearance.

That said though, the only thing I _really_ want is the ability to determine where villagers put their houses, or at least the sign post system from the old games to return. The one thing that really bugged me about New Leaf, and hindered my gameplay, was the fact villagers could literally place their houses anywhere. Customization is one of the biggest aspects of the AC franchise, and I felt this addition really killed a large part of that. I was resistant to landscape and design my town, because I didn't want to spend weeks on end designing an area, only to have some villager place their house in the spot I was working on the day after I finished. Yes, I could plot reset, but I really don't have hours on end to spare to plot reset for villager houses, when the old system of where they would/could move in in the older games was fine. I don't really care about the whole "I want _X_ villager to place their house in _Y_ spot" fiasco, I just want to have the ability to determine where villagers can place their houses, so I don't have to be hesitant to landscape my town, or have the sign posts return.


----------



## momoi (Jun 3, 2015)

oooh syncing the weather from where you live would be really cool! except i see your point, i'm from northern california where the drought is awful, it never rains and it's super hot - and my favourite weather (in acnl and irl) is rain so that would kind of suck. but i think the concept is cool!!!


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 3, 2015)

I would love to see your character be able to mine for ores in caves, Go to Saharahs hometown in the dessert and dig for fossils there instead of your town, have your own hut on your own island again, be able to turn yourself into a selected animal you chose to be and can change what type of animal you want to be but you can only chose 1 at a time. Like human form and animal form. I would like to see a story plot in the next installment.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> be able to turn yourself into a selected animal you chose to be and can change what type of animal you want to be but you can only chose 1 at a time. Like human form and animal form.



That would just ruin the whole feel of AC imo... the whole thing is that you're a human living in an animal town.

Instead, maybe they could introduce more animal clothing, since they already have the cat/frog/whatever else hoods/tops/pants in the game. I think dressing up as animals would work a lot better than actually being able to turn into an animal...


----------



## Ryuga (Jun 3, 2015)

Ahh yes. PWP and villager buildings have been a bit of a problem. I think we should have to set the plots for new villagers, and also have a sort of Sim City style for placing them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> That would just ruin the whole feel of AC imo... the whole thing is that you're a human living in an animal town.
> 
> Instead, maybe they could introduce more animal clothing, since they already have the cat/frog/whatever else hoods/tops/pants in the game. I think dressing up as animals would work a lot better than actually being able to turn into an animal...



Well actually maybe instead of being able to change whenever, you'd be able to have full control of how your character starts, and maybe even be an animal. It'd be a bit cool, I don't think it would mess too many things up. Although if they did ever implement it, I'd stick with the classic human :3


----------



## Soraru (Jun 4, 2015)

*Choose where your villagers can place their houses.*
Like when you start the game Isabelle or your secretary can ring a bell to you to tell you that a new villager has arrived in town hall. You can go to town hall and you see the new villager waiting to move in and you can speak with them and Isabelle and place their house where you choose. Its more interacting with the villager and Isabelle. ^u^

*Be able to choose permanent, darker skin colors for POC players*
I shouldn't even have to explain this. 

*When house is fully expanded, have 1 or 2 favorite villagers share your home with you*
When you work hard to have a good relationship with the dreamie beyond what average effort put into helping and improving relationships with other villagers, your favorite villager will consider having you as a roomate, and move into your home. Maybe you can get their furniture too.

I just think that's going to be incredibly fun. Plus it gets kind of lonely when you enter your home and your the only one with all this room. And your villagers can only come in to visit and follow you around for a few minutes and just waddle around the room.

Just think about coming home and your dreamie is sitting down watching tv in your living room, and greeting you.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 4, 2015)

another thing i would love is to have more interactive PWP's like the campsite and the cafe, ect. And maybe even more ways to interact with your villagers!


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jun 4, 2015)

I just want to be able to have a beach house, rotate PWPs, more trees especially willows, and better character customization. Other than that I like the randomness of AC, I think that's what gives it it's special charm. I don't want total control over everything that happens.


----------



## Zandy (Jun 4, 2015)

There is a bunch of things that I would love to see in the next full instalment of Animal Crossing including:

- More hairstyles that aren't static (i.e, hair that blows in the wind or can get wet from swimming/rain).
- More eye colours (e.g. red, orange, yellow, silver, purple, etc...)
- Ability to design shorts/pants.
- Ability to further customize clothing in general (e.g. adding 3D buttons, zippers, cuffs, etc...)
- Ability to destroy rocks of any type.
- Ability to place villager houses.
- More interactive public works projects (e.g. hot dog stands, ice cream stands, amusement park rides, sprinklers, skating rink, etc...)
- Cooking/Baking and an supermarket/store (e.g. making cakes, foods, etc... which can be given to villagers or eaten).
- Caves / mining for ores/treasures.
- Ability to make rooms in houses that are not squares and customize rooms with doors or change window locations and type.
- Ability to put rugs on the floor (like previewed in the most recent AC spinoff).
- More types of flowers and hybrid colours.  Perhaps mixed-colour flowers.
- More bush types - perhaps bushes that even grow fruit like strawberries or blueberries.
- Removal of the 12-chain rule for bushes/trees @_@.
- Ability to build a cottage/house on the island.
- A gift shop - perhaps added to the museum - of high-end cute gifts or handhelds.
- Option to change the physical appearance of buildings in main street.
- Be able to make towns be one or two seasons for the entire year (i.e, towns that don't want snow in the winter or vice versa).

I'm sure there are a bunch of other things that I'm not thinking of at the moment, but these came to mind in the moment.
-


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 4, 2015)

Better hair, better clothes, control over where your villagers houses will be, THE FREEDOM TO PLANT CEDAR TREES WHEREVER THE HECK YOU WANT, time travelling with NO change to your town, uhhmm and maybe like a picture option where you can get in a photobooth with a villager and take cute pics


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2015)

Ku_otaku1 said:


> I just want to be able to have a beach house, rotate PWPs, *more trees especially willows*, and better character customization. Other than that I like the randomness of AC, I think that's what gives it it's special charm. I don't want total control over everything that happens.


wow, something so basic, but ive never seen it suggested before LOL. I'd actually love for a new tree species, that isn't a fruit one. I think willows would be perfect.



hollowbunnie said:


> Better hair, better clothes, control over where your villagers houses will be, *THE FREEDOM TO PLANT CEDAR TREES WHEREVER THE HECK YOU WANT*, time travelling with NO change to your town, uhhmm and maybe like a picture option where you can get in a photobooth with a villager and take cute pics


not going to happen. it's been a basic foundation that they only grow in the northern parts of town, they're not going to change this perk in a new game.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 5, 2015)

I think it would be adorable to see different colored noses, be able to have a lot more choices of different eye shapes, more hairstyles and colors, your character showing emotions based on what happens around you. Not like the Sims, No way. But keeping true to the animal crossing style. Your character has a sad face if gets stung by bees, scared expression if gets chased by tarantulas or scorpions, Or maybe even get to choose what your default natural face looks like. Angry, sad, pouty, happy, or neutral face. Again, I don't want this game to be steered into a Sims styled game, Just keep the traditional Animal Crossing styles in the game.


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 5, 2015)

I have more ideas! If mayor as a job returns, I'd like the ability to preset house plots in your town. So when villagers move in, they can only move in these certain spots that you have already chosen. I'd also like to see more jobs, maybe brewster allows you to take over the cafe, that'd be pretty neat. Some form of transportation, like a horse or something. Just because. 

Oh, I'd like to see the able sister clothes creator expanded upon. The ability to make pants and different styled caps would be swizzle.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 5, 2015)

I agree with all of these! willow trees would be amazing omg, even another flower species, something hard to get like jacobs ladders or carnations would be awesome. preset house plots would make it so much less stressful when getting new villagers! i also think more events would be cool, the japanese version has way more festivals and events than the american copy, for example the ban throwing festival.


----------



## TheFlyingSeal (Jun 5, 2015)

I would like a feature where your can move the camera around like you were in your house so you can see the town in a different view! That way it would be more like a town and you can make straight forward paths into shops. You can place projects facing the plaza, and have a more emmersed 3D world!


----------



## creamyy (Jun 5, 2015)

An online trading shop sounds like a really good idea. I would also like different camera options so like you could play in the eyes of the character rather than playing god but then be able to switch camera modes since people like to play differently. 

BIGGER POCKETS. Either that or a tool pocket space so you can carry a lot of things and carry tools as well. Tools take up quite a bit of space and I'm always running out of space for other things.


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 6, 2015)

I just hope the new one has an easier way to communicate with each other. Like someone had said on here about trading! it would also be really nice to be able to just send it each other letter and/or gifts in the mail to one another. Trading would be a lot easier if we could send bells and then get the purchased items in the mail instead of having to go to each others towns!

I also would love an easier way to plot my villagers instead of having to start a new file every time! Being able to change eye color and skin color would be awesome too from the beginning.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 6, 2015)

It would be amazing if they had more food items, or like a shop that sells food, during new years they should give us scones and tea or something idk something other than a tweeter (this is for the UK) and I would like a variety of hair options and new clothing , more hand held items, a bigger town and more places to go to. Oooooo it would be amazing if we could create our own events in the town as well as having the ones we already have. It'd be nice if we could have other regional events and gifts  ∩__∩ and obv like wut others hav3 said of being able to control/place where your villagers houses will be placed.

That's all I can think of for now ('・ω・')


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 6, 2015)

I want it to let us place villager houses where we want. It'd make life so much easier


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

more pocket space and more power over where someone places their damn house


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

i think being able to place villager's houses wherever would be quite convenient


----------



## kkisland (Jul 1, 2015)

I think it'd be really cool to do more things in the games for npcs! Like you could work at Nooks store again or help Sable make clothes or even play a dancing game with your villagers! I think minigames are really fun and I don't know I think it'd be really cool for them to add more features like this


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 1, 2015)

There are so many things that I would love to see. 
First of all, I would love more pocket space. Haha. It would make everything a lot easier. I would also love to see maybe a customization of your house layout. Picking where the rooms go. I know you can do this in a sense, but you if you want all the rooms, they all go in a certain place. I would love more character customization. I'm sure they do the questions to make it a little more fun and random, but I would like to pick out my eyes and such. 
I've also heard people talking about more things like the cafe. Such as a bakery. I would love that so much! A mini game making cupcakes or something! 

And finally, what most people want, picking where the houses go. It's such a pain, especially for people like me who want them evenly spread.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 1, 2015)

I think Brewster's cafe needs to have coffee, tea, juice, water, milk, scones, cupcakes, muffins, buns. Interectave options with NPC's who are there at the time, part time job. And even build an expansion to the Cafe that you can manage.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 2, 2015)

More personality types would be nice.


----------



## Xochi (Jul 3, 2015)

Everyone in this thread is brilliant, and I love your ideas!

One thing I've been thinking about for a while, and I have no idea if it's a bad or good idea lol, because finishing your museum is already a huge enough pain. So in the Bug-Off you're rated by how big your bug is, how intensely it's colored, etc, and the Fishing Tourney rates you by fish size. I think it would be interesting if you could donate several specimens to your museum. Like, here you go Blathers, the most stunningly yellow yellow butterfly you've ever seen in your entire life, or the biggest sea bass in the ocean. Or conversely, the most dull or tiny thing ever. Or maybe you could still only have one specimen at a time, so you had to choose whether to make the most unexciting museum ever, or the museum of the most freakishly big fish the world has ever seen.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 3, 2015)

Personally I just want to see a bigger menu for Brewster's. It would be nice to have all types of food.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 3, 2015)

I also would like to see more options for buildings. Like the cafe and police station. So that maybe If people want them can make their town look more modern with extra buildings and such.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd like a higher villager cap and a larger town.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 3, 2015)

It would be so awesome if you can get actual different styled towns (not ordinances) Mountain terrain, beach terrain, modern terrain, forest terrain, or a country terrain.

The Mountain town has steep cliffs on the edges of your entire town (instead of just those rock walls everywhere) more slopes, specific places where houses or building can go so it will make easier house plotting. Rocks will act as weeds, appearing here and there each day and you can break more than 1 rock reach day. You can do that to clear space for villiager houses and PWP's. you will have dirt everywhere instead of grass but you will have a few grass patches.

The beach town shells and tropical fruits are worth a lot more only in that town, a lot easier to catch fishes of anykind. You can even swim very very far and there is an island that you can swim to. Sometimes you may have a visiter on your island. Kapp'n, Pascal, Katie, or even a beautiful mermaid!! You will have only palm trees instead of saplings or pine trees. If you plant flowers the right way a hybrid will always grow the next day! When your grass wears out you will see sand patches instead of dirt.


The modern town has that plaza tiles on the ground instead of grass and dirt. You will barley get any weeds or flowers to grow. You gotta buy them from the store and plant them in a garden box. there are a few neatly organised grass areas that you can plant trees, flowers, put houses or PWP'S. You can put Buildings, houses, or PWP's anywhere on the plaza tiles. you can buy rusty tools, half wilted trees and flowers. You can buy parts to build a UFO, car, or a boat and actually use them!

Forest town is shrouded with pine trees, sapling trees, dead trees and bushes easier to catch bugs and they spawn everywhere! harder to cut down trees (10 swings with an axe) trees will grow bigger than they normally do. Perfect fruits grow a lot easier. There will be a tree that will grow over time. One day it will grow so big that you can go inside of the treehouse and put a few things in there. There will also be a big tree stump somewhere in your town, visiter's will be standing or sitting on it.

The country town will have grass and more dirt patches. More weeds will grow and flowers will be easier to grow. Wooden fences will be the boarders of each sides of your town instead of the rock walls. you can pick a big weed than put it in a pot and set it in your house. The sunsets will look very beautiful on the little hilltop.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd like the ability to change my town's name. I mean, I am the mayor, so why the heck can't I do that? Then I wouldn't have to agonize so much over what I'd name my town before I even start playing. Even if it cost like a million bells, it would still be awesome. Along those lines, it would also be nice to be able to legally change my name. Also, I doubt this would ever happen, but I'd like the ability for my character to "move" to a new town without losing everything. What I mean is that I'd be able to keep all of my bells, my items in my pocket and closet, and my catalog while my town gets deleted and I get to start a new town but with most of my stuff. Heck, maybe even give the option to bring a few villagers along to start a new life in a distant land.


----------



## sleepel (Jul 4, 2015)

A greenhouse, a treehouse for extra space to hang out and decorate, and more variety of fruits to collect.


----------



## spacemermaid (Jul 8, 2015)

Besides keeping the QR reader feature, and Cyrus' mod shop feature (I'd love to pick QRs for villager's wallpapers and furniture mods) I'm hoping there will be the ability to have multiple accounts/towns on the DS. 
My daughters (Miss 10 and Miss 6) play with me on New Leaf, and they're villagers in my town -- and that's cute and all, but they don't have any real control shaping the town because I'm the mayor. In HHD, it would make sense to have at least 4 slots so family members can play the game too. I really don't want to have to buy my girls their own copy and their own 3DS! 
Then again, it would give me an excuse to upgrade from my 2DS, hmmm....


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd like to be able to trade stuff with people while multi-playing,transfer bells to other peoples accounts when visiting, more pattern spaces,more sea villagers, the ability to ask villagers to play games such as hide and seek, jobs that the villagers can do, and many more things


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

I wouldn't mind it being on wiiu... but thaat's another story...

I would love it if they added new furniture... and clothes... and let you customize pants/skirts! That would be awesome. I can't make clothes but I sure like finding other creations. 

I also wouldn't mind them making the villagers less soft. I miss how mean the crankys and stuff were back in the original game. I wouldn't mind them making them a little more tougher/meaner to fit their character


----------



## Hide (Jul 8, 2015)

Chose who can and can't move into your town would be great! If you're the mayor you should be able to kick unwanted villagers out right? It would also be cool if the characters you make can walk around your town kinda like in dream towns. Unrealistic eye-colours like red, blue, purple ect. New hairstyles and K.K. Slider songs. I would love to take photo booth pictures with friends to! like if we have ID cards in the new AC we should be able to take pictures with friends and put them as your ID card picture.


----------



## spacemermaid (Jul 9, 2015)

Hide said:


> Chose who can and can't move into your town would be great! If you're the mayor you should be able to kick unwanted villagers out right?



Agreed! SO sick of waiting for the unwanted villagers to just get bored and leave. I've tried complaining to Isabelle and pretending they have a "naughty letter" or catchphrase, but it never works, sigh...


----------



## Hide (Jul 9, 2015)

spacemermaid said:


> Agreed! SO sick of waiting for the unwanted villagers to just get bored and leave. I've tried complaining to Isabelle and pretending they have a "naughty letter" or catchphrase, but it never works, sigh...



I know right? I'm really tired of bashing a net over my unwanted villagers heads to get them to move and it's like the fugliest villagers move to my town and in the worst places too, Bella moved like right next to my house. Currently trying to get her to leave..


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

Hide said:


> I know right? I'm really tired of bashing a net over my unwanted villagers heads to get them to move and it's like the fugliest villagers move to my town and in the worst places too, Bella moved like right next to my house. Currently trying to get her to leave..


The best way to get a villager to leave is to leave thhem alone 

Butt... I wouldn't want to choose who moves in. I think that would lose the fun/hipe about finally getting a nice villager you like. It would make it too easy... However I wouldn't mind deciding where to move their freaking houses about.


----------



## Hide (Jul 9, 2015)

katronsensei said:


> The best way to get a villager to leave is to leave thhem alone
> 
> Butt... I wouldn't want to choose who moves in. I think that would lose the fun/hipe about finally getting a nice villager you like. It would make it too easy... However I wouldn't mind deciding where to move their freaking houses about.




Yeah, I kinda like the excitement of seeing a dreamie move in without any help from others but there are so many villagers its hard to get one you want..


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

My top 5:
1. Yards
2. Being able to have random people to visit your town and being able to lock it from destruction
3. Easier to organize furniture
4. More Villager space and personalities (I was thinking +5 space and +4 personalities)
5. More jobs to earn money and more fun ways to make money


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 9, 2015)

Hide said:


> Chose who can and can't move into your town would be great! If you're the mayor you should be able to kick unwanted villagers out right? It would also be cool if the characters you make can walk around your town kinda like in dream towns. Unrealistic eye-colours like red, blue, purple ect. New hairstyles and K.K. Slider songs. I would love to take photo booth pictures with friends to! like if we have ID cards in the new AC we should be able to take pictures with friends and put them as your ID card picture.



I totally agree  all these are pretty good suggestions 
I hope we have new villagers to or maybe bring back the old ones that failed to show up after the original.


----------



## Leebles (Jul 10, 2015)

Being able to order bushes and saplings from the catalog. 
Being able to order bushes from the catalog.
_Ordering bushes_


----------



## spacemermaid (Jul 10, 2015)

Hide said:


> I know right? I'm really tired of bashing a net over my unwanted villagers heads to get them to move and it's like the fugliest villagers move to my town and in the worst places too, Bella moved like right next to my house. Currently trying to get her to leave..



Argh, I hate that. I made one area of my town into a very orderly orchard, and then one of the chicken villagers moved in right in the middle and cut down all my lemon trees! Guuuhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

ughghg, ordering saplings and bushes.


----------

